# BYB in Danville, NH?



## jazonma (Dec 1, 2010)

PuppiesR4sale.com            Welcome to my site!~! - Home

Just by the sheer name of the domain and then to visit the site - it screams BYB!! However, I want to give her the benefit of the doubt so I am asking.

Anyone know or hear of this breeder?

TIA


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well, they don't appear to be reputable show breeders, but I've never had any experience with them. Not impressed at all by the mixes, that is for sure.

Are you considering buying from them?


----------



## jazonma (Dec 1, 2010)

Heck no... but I like to give breeders the benefit of the doubt. They show too many breeds, sizes and seems the focus is dog for profit.

I wanted to validate my suspicions. Thanks!


----------

